# Happy to Host You at The Addington - July 16



## Vardon11LDN (Feb 17, 2016)

My course is having quite a lot of work done at the moment. The work should be done in May and I think the course will play great. I am playing in my first H4H this year and would like to meet up with other forum members before October. This is an open invite for forum members to come and play a fourball in early July, (2[SUP]nd[/SUP] July I am thinking). Let me know if this is of interest to you.  Here is a link http://www.addingtongolf.com/


----------



## Dando (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd been interested in joining you as its a club that has been on my radar for a while but never got round to playing there.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice offer, I couldn't play that date as I am on holiday but wouldn't mind a game with you another time during the season.


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2016)

I also would love to play your course but on that date it's a Saturday Medal day which I wouldn't want to miss unfortunately, happy to play any Sundays or midweek or late summer afternoons :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 17, 2016)

Stunningly quirky course - highly recommended! As a fan of quirky (but not daft) course design, I've always loved the layout - with occasional curses!!

I used to (quite a few years ago) play it quite often as several members on another forum were members. They've left for various reasons - mainly moving location -so haven't played it for a while!

I used to consider it a great course for 3 seasons, but rather silly for the other - Summer!! - as the lack of fairway watering and the slopes of many fairways made many shots a lottery. I gather (the HGK told me when I met him elsewhere) that that issue has been addressed.

Too far in the future for any real planning on my part, but would be interested to see how the changes have affected it.


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Feb 17, 2016)

Happy to do July 22nd or 23rd if that fits in better with peoples plans?


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2016)

Vardon11LDN said:



			Happy to do July 22nd or 23rd if that fits in better with peoples plans?
		
Click to expand...

Friday the 22nd is good for me &#128077;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 17, 2016)

Put my name down please. Fri 22 good


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 17, 2016)

When I work in london I stay in Bromley.  Wanted to try and fit a trip to the addington in.  I would love to take you up on your offer.  22nd will probably work for me.


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			When I work in london I stay in Bromley.  Wanted to try and fit a trip to the addington in.  I would love to take you up on your offer.  22nd will probably work for me.
		
Click to expand...

About time you changed your signature &#128521;


----------



## Dando (Feb 17, 2016)

Vardon11LDN said:



			Happy to do July 22nd or 23rd if that fits in better with peoples plans?
		
Click to expand...

I can do both so will go with flow


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2016)

Hmm, I can see a little mini-meet forming on the Friday, well done Vardon11LDN &#128077;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2016)

22nd good for me


----------



## Leftie (Feb 17, 2016)

2nd nearest course to me (2 miles away) and get to play it a couple of times a year.  Unfortunately can't commit yet as I will possibly be playing at Rochester and Cobham that day in a Senior's match.

Always up for a game either away or at home (and happy to host) at Sundridge Park, Bromley.


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks guys, should be a great day and chance to meet a few of the guys on here, so far confirmed we have;

Myself
Fish
Anotherdouble
Cheifi0
Dando
Homer

Hopefully we will be able to get 8


----------



## sam85 (Feb 18, 2016)

Count me in, been wanting to play here for a while now


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Feb 18, 2016)

I haven't played there myself in the summer but the other members say good things.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 18, 2016)

Im in 


Vardon11LDN said:



			Thanks guys, should be a great day and chance to meet a few of the guys on here, so far confirmed we have;

Myself
Fish
Anotherdouble
Cheifi0
Dando
Homer

Hopefully we will be able to get 8
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Feb 18, 2016)

Great stuff, the eight confirmed are;

Myself
Fish
Anotherdouble
Cheifi0
Dando
Homer
Sam85
TopOfTheFlops

Can everybody PM me their email addresses and real names (will save the awkward code name intro's at the clubhouse!)


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Mar 10, 2016)

Guys everything now confirmed, anybody got any interesting ideas on what format we should play? Anyone fancy longest drive or nearest to the pin?


----------



## teegirl (Mar 17, 2016)

Leftie said:



			2nd nearest course to me (2 miles away) and get to play it a couple of times a year.  Unfortunately can't commit yet as I will possibly be playing at Rochester and Cobham that day in a Senior's match.

Always up for a game either away or at home (and happy to host) at Sundridge Park, Bromley.
		
Click to expand...

Two day forum meet


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 17, 2016)

Is there room for one more on the 22nd? If not, no worries.

Cheers.


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Mar 17, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Is there room for one more on the 22nd? If not, no worries.

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

We have eight at the moment mate, Will put you down as first reserve, I could see if there are anymore tee times if there are another 3 people interested in playing


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks very much.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 17, 2016)

I can get a +1 as I do have 1 friend


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 17, 2016)

If anyone drops out please put me on the reserve list! Thank you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm in and leave all booked


----------



## Leftie (Mar 17, 2016)

teegirl said:



			Two day forum meet  

Click to expand...

I'm quite happy to host at Sundridge Park the previous day (Thursday 21st) if anyone is interested.


----------



## Hooker (Mar 17, 2016)

I would be interested in a 3rd tee time .


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Mar 24, 2016)

Guys, I have got another fourball. Anyone who is a definate please PM me your email address and real name. First come first served


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi. If it's still 22nd July, and if timings work as coming up from eastbourne I'm up for it. Nick Rose. njrose51@hotmail.com.


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Mar 24, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Hi. If it's still 22nd July, and if timings work as coming up from eastbourne I'm up for it. Nick Rose. njrose51@hotmail.com.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Nick, I have added you to the email list 3 spaces left


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 24, 2016)

If stuck I can bring a guest


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 24, 2016)

Sounds great, can u let me know tee times? Cheers&#128077;


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Mar 29, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Sounds great, can u let me know tee times? Cheers&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Tee times booked 11:30-11:50am


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sounds good. coming up from Eastbourne so as long as traffic is kind, shouldn't be a problem, but probably best if I could possibly go out in a last group? thanks very much and looking forward to it.


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 7, 2016)

Is there any news on tee times for the 22nd?  

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2016)

I had an email back in March stating the tee times were 11.30 & 11.40.


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 8, 2016)

Fish said:



			I had an email back in March stating the tee times were 11.30 & 11.40.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Fish, I've got those now. See you there.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 18, 2016)

Did this ever go ahead, how was the course after the winter makeover?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 18, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Did this ever go ahead, how was the course after the winter makeover?
		
Click to expand...

It was arranged for Fri 22nd but unfortunately our host is on the treatment table and therefore postponed til he back up and swinging


----------



## chrisd (Jul 18, 2016)

anotherdouble said:



			It was arranged for Fri 22nd but unfortunately our host is on the treatment table and therefore postponed til he back up and swinging
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I shall await a report in due course!


----------

